# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Mainboard dành cho game thủ

## machao112

Một hệ thống máy tính để bàn đầy sức mạnh, có thể vượt qua mọi game đỉnh cao hiện nay chính là ước muốn to lớn mà các game thủ đang hướng đến. Kết hợp cùng những BXL Intel Core i7 mới nhất, BMC chipset Intel X58 Asus P6T Deluxe/ OC Palm là một lựa chọn sáng giá, góp phần tạo nên nền tảng vững chắc cho chiếc máy tính để bàn hiệu năng đỉnh dùng vào công cuộc chinh phục game giới của bạn. 
Asus P6T Deluxe gây ấn tượng với người dùng bởi thiết kế khá bắt mắt trên BMC cùng những hỗ trợ tốt nhắm vào người dùng đam mê ép xung. Hệ thống tản nhiệt của BMC được thiết kế khá ấn tượng và đẹp mắt với những tấm tản nhiệt "khủng" kết hợp với các đường ống tản nhiệt nhằm giải thoát nhiều nhiệt hơn cho chip cầu bắc, nam, hệ thống đường nguồn, MOSFET, bảng mạch in và BXL. BMC chipset X58 của Asus còn được ưu ái kết hợp với giải pháp Stack Cool 2 giúp tăng hiệu quả tản nhiệt bằng cách giải thoát lượng nhiệt tích tụ nhờ bộ phận tản nhiệt nằm bên dưới BMC. Ngoài ra, Asus P6T Deluxe được trang bị một hệ thống các đường nguồn để cung cấp điện liên tục và đầy đủ không chỉ cho BXL mà còn cho RAM và card đồ họa và thay thế hoàn toàn tụ hóa bằng các tụ rắn có độ bền lên đến 5000 giờ để tăng cường tính ổn định cho toàn hệ thống cũng như giảm rò rỉ điện. 

Đối với giới game thủ thì hai yếu tố đồ họa và âm thanh được hỗ trợ trên một BMC là những vấn đề được chú ý hàng đầu bên cạnh khả năng xử lý của hệ thống máy tính. Với BMC Asus P6T Deluxe thì bạn hoàn toàn có thể tận hưởng được hai công nghệ đồ họa đa nhân cao cấp nhất hiện nay là ATI CrossFireX và nVIDIA SLI khi BMC dòng cao cấp này được trang bị đến ba khe PCI Express 2.0 tốc độ 16x. Hệ thống âm thanh trên BMC của Asus cũng khá cao cấp với 8 kênh âm thanh tích hợp kèm theo các cổng S/PDIF quang, đồng trục cần thiết được cung cấp sẵn để game thủ có thể vừa hòa mình vào game vừa có thể thưởng thức những đoạn nhạc hoành tráng trong game.
Một thiết bị độc đáo khác đi kèm với BMC Asus P6T Deluxe là thiết bị cầm tay kết nối với hệ thống qua giao tiếp USB dùng vào việc điều khiển các thao tác ép xung, quản lý thông tin trạng thái hệ thống và xem thông tin bằng ứng dụng Yahoo! Widgets một cách đơn giản, hiệu quả hơn. Thiết bị này tương tác với hệ thống máy tính qua các tiện ích kèm theo thiết bị là TurboV, Hardware Monitor và Yahoo! Widgets cùng các nút tăng giảm giá trị, chọn chương trình được thiết kế đơn giản và dễ sử dụng. Bạn có thể kiểm tra xung nhịp, điện áp, tốc độ quạt hay nhiệt độ hệ thống trong phần mềm Hardware Monitor qua màn hình LCD nhỏ của thiết bị, điều chỉnh các thông số trên để "tăng tốc" cho BXL cũng như toàn bộ hệ thống với TurboV. Bên cạnh đó, khi bạn lựa chọn BMC Asus P6T Deluxe, bạn còn được tiếp cận với hàng loạt công nghệ chính hãng hữu ích khác gồm: Asus EPU 6 cho phép tắt mở một số lượng pha nguồn nhất định theo tải công việc, Asus Express Gate cho phép nhanh chóng vào trình duyệt web, hay các ứng dụng Skype, Yahoo Messenger v.v. chỉ sau khi khởi dộng máy 5 giây. Ngoài ra, Asus cũng trang bị cho "con ruột" của mình hai giao tiếp SAS, thường chỉ xuất hiện trên các máy trạm (workstation), để bạn tận dụng tốc độ cao của các đĩa cứng SAS ngay trên hệ thống. 
Hệ thống thử nghiệm được xây dựng trên BMC Asus P6T Deluxe gồm BXL Intel Core i7 920 (ID: A0812_52), 3GB bộ nhớ DDR3 Corsair 1333MHz chạy kênh ba, card đồ họa ECS NGTS 250-1GMU-F và được kiểm định sức chiến đấu đối với hai game tương đối "khủng" là FEAR và Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts (COH) cùng với công cụ benchmark 3DMark Vantage, công cụ chuyên về các ứng dụng đồ họa và dựng hình game. Trong phép thử với 3DMark Vantage, hệ thống thử nghiệm khẳng định hiệu năng ấn tượng với điểm số cao 7.875 điểm, trong đó BMC chipset X58 của Asus phát huy tốt thế mạnh của BXL theo kiến trúc Nehalem để "chạm" đến mức "chót vót" 39.454 điểm. Đối với "phần thi" cùng hai game COH và FEAR thì hệ thống "thí sinh" trên Asus P6T Deluxe nhẹ nhàng vượt qua với kết quả ấn tượng là 59,5fps và 185fps khi độ phân giải đặt tại 1600x1200 và không khử răng cưa (0xAA). Ngay cả trong điều kiện khắc nghiệt hơn là đòi hỏi khử răng cưa 4 mẫu (4xAA) thì tốc độ xử lý của hệ thống dù có giảm nhưng vẫn nằm ở mức cao là 165fps trong FEAR và 50,9fps với COH. Ngoài ra, phần âm nhạc trong hai game cũng được thể hiện khá ấn tượng với chất lượng âm thanh tốt, trung thực, đủ sức làm hài lòng những "tai nghe" khó tính. Giá 5.350.000 đồng, bảo hành 3 năm. 


Nguồn pcworld việt nam

----------


## minhphuc0101

thấy bạn giới thiệu cái này thấy mà mê , nhưng tiền thì cao quá mình ko dám mơ , vì BMC như vậy thì nó phải kèm phụ tùng khác cũng ko phải là ít tiền , còn gắn những cái ít tiền vào thì uổng đi cái bo mạch , ví như bình ngọc lại đựng phân trâu

----------


## nam123

Bộ này khá đó[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) nhưng gặp cái của mình thì nó ra :alien: sau một hồi:boxing: :lick:mà giá thì:hang[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]không có cái cắt cổ) so với bộ đủ RAM, CPU của mình :a: thằ nào có nó chắc sẽ :banghead: sau khi:gun_bandana:với mình. Nói chung là nó

----------


## vemaybayvietmy06

bộ này tốt đó nhưng thua xa so với bộ đầy đủ giá tròn 6Tr của mình [đầy đủ ram(2Gb), cpu(2x3.0Mhz),card đồ họa(512Mb/256bit)... hẳn hoi] của mình.:lick::a: nhưng so nguyên main thì nó quá đắt so với túi tiền một số ngươi[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## intembaohanh

Chất lượng của dòng mainboard này cũng không cầ bàn cãi nhiều vì nó sỡ hữu những công nghệ tiên tiến cho tất cả đối tượng dùng như cho người chuyên Overclock ( OC , đam mê ép xung ý ( ^_^ ) ) , các lập trình cao cấp cần xử lý lẹ hay cũng dành cho những người đam mê công nghệ . vì mainboard là 1 bộ phận quan trọng , nếu vì ham quá rẻ nó sẽ kéo hiệu năng và bộ máy của bạn xuống rất nhiều . Dòng mới nhất của sản phẩm này là asus P6T Deluxe V2 và có giá nhỉnh hơn là 5 triệu 438 ngàn

----------

